# TiVo bolt and new TV setup issue



## tange1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello I recently received a LG oled55 b7a and substituted it for an old Samsung in a working setup where my tivo bolt was setup to send to a onkyo 706 and then onto a the tv. I am unable to get picture or audio in that setup when the new TV was added. Other devices are fine through the onkyo on to the tv
It's possibly a resolution or handshake issue?

The onkyo isn't 4k capable. I've fixed it's output to 1080 over HDMI to the tv. Tivo I've set to the same output. I get no picture on the tv. If I change nothing but reboot tivo I do see the picture during tv boot up but it's gone once TiVo is running. Any idea on what else to check or do?
Thanks


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you tried a different 'power up' order?

Maybe start at the TV and work back? Or the other way around?

Can you get other sources to display on the TV?

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tange1 said:


> Hello I recently received a LG oled55 b7a and substituted it for an old Samsung in a working setup where my tivo bolt was setup to send to a onkyo 706 and then onto a the tv. I am unable to get picture or audio in that setup when the new TV was added. Other devices are fine through the onkyo on to the tv
> It's possibly a resolution or handshake issue?
> 
> The onkyo isn't 4k capable. I've fixed it's output to 1080 over HDMI to the tv. Tivo I've set to the same output. I get no picture on the tv. If I change nothing but reboot tivo I do see the picture during tv boot up but it's gone once TiVo is running. Any idea on what else to check or do?
> Thanks


I would suggest you set the TiVo to 1080i and the Onkyo to not alter the video. But if you feel it is a resolution problem, set the TiVo to all resolutions from 480i to 1080i. Then the up arrow will cycle through all resolutions when hit within one second. Just hit it once to see the current output. For handshaking issues, see previous post.

As a quick test, can you connect the TiVo directly to your TV? BTW, during boot the beginning resolution from the TiVo is 4080p. It's "native" resolution is 720p.


----------



## tange1 (Aug 24, 2010)

To address the questions: directly to the tv works fine. I can get other sources to display just fine through onkyo like a DVD player. I will try the idea of power on order and the resolution setting you recommended. One thing to add - when TiVo is connected and should be displaying if I hit the Onkyo setup button I can see the onkyo on screen setup guide implying I'm connected at least from onkyo to tv.

Thanks


----------



## tange1 (Aug 24, 2010)

No dice:
I've tried setting the Tivo to 1080i and the onkyo to pass through. Still no signal displayed on the onkyo and the TV. The only successful way i've found to display Tivo is to go direct to the TV with HDMI however that presents its own issues with passing audio from the smart TV apps to the Onkyo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tange1 said:


> No dice:
> I've tried setting the Tivo to 1080i and the onkyo to pass through. Still no signal displayed on the onkyo and the TV. The only successful way i've found to display Tivo is to go direct to the TV with HDMI however that presents its own issues with passing audio from the smart TV apps to the Onkyo.


Sorry. I'll keep this thread in mind when I start considering a 4k TV. I have an older Yamaha AVR and I expect to upgrade that first. I hope you find an answer.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of those very strange problems - I do not know LG TVs nor your Amp, but somehow I'd bet that problem is related to the vile HDMI copy protection.

Any chance you can just connect all devices directly to the TV and have the TV pass optical audio to the amp? That is what I have to do with my Samsung 4K UHD and an old Yamaha amp that does not have any HDMI inputs at all.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tange1 said:


> Hello I recently received a LG oled55 b7a and substituted it for an old Samsung in a working setup where my tivo bolt was setup to send to a onkyo 706 and then onto a the tv. I am unable to get picture or audio in that setup when the new TV was added. Other devices are fine through the onkyo on to the tv
> It's possibly a resolution or handshake issue?
> 
> The onkyo isn't 4k capable. I've fixed it's output to 1080 over HDMI to the tv. Tivo I've set to the same output. I get no picture on the tv. If I change nothing but reboot tivo I do see the picture during tv boot up but it's gone once TiVo is running. Any idea on what else to check or do?
> Thanks


I had HDMI HDCP issues with the Bolt and had to spend $18 an HDMI splitter to resolve the issue. You might find that cycling through the inputs on your TV will eventually resolve the issue. Roamio OTA works fine


----------



## Mark814 (Jan 18, 2018)

tange1 said:


> No dice:
> I've tried setting the Tivo to 1080i and the onkyo to pass through. Still no signal displayed on the onkyo and the TV. The only successful way i've found to display Tivo is to go direct to the TV with HDMI however that presents its own issues with passing audio from the smart TV apps to the Onkyo.


Generally you plug the Onkyo into HDMI 2 on the TV. This is for ARC (Audio Return Channel) to send the audio back to the Onkyo. Usually you then have to set the Onkyo to allow the HDMI to work this way.


----------



## maschiff (Jan 11, 2003)

Did you ever fix this? I just replaced my Sharp 1080p set with an LG 4K unit and have the identical problem. All inputs work except TiVo. I see the TiVo screen a few times during power up but then the signal drops out completely. All my HDMI signals go through a Denon A/V receiver and everything works fine with the Sharp hooked back up. I’ve tried multiple HDMI inputs on the anew LG but get the same results.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

What model Denon? If it's a few years old, it won't do 4k. To test this theory, connect Tivo directly to LG and see if it works. If it does, then lock the Tivo on 1080p and possibly turn off Overlay on the Denon if changing to 1080p doesn't do the trick.


----------



## maschiff (Jan 11, 2003)

It isn’t 4K compatible but i assumed it would pass a 1080p signal and the LG would upscale it. I haven’t changed anything in the TiVo settings.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The current settings were no problem when every device was 1080p, but that has changed with your LG. Try limiting the resolution on the Tivo to 1080p and do the other tests I recommended. Another wrinkle is that the Denon doesn't know what to do with HDCP 2.2, hence probably shuts off the output due to that as well.

The way most people handle this is to send just the audio to the old receiver (via optical) and the video directly to the TV (via HDMI). This is probably what you'll ultimately end up having to do until you get a new 4k receiver.


----------



## maschiff (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks again. I have the TiVo connected directly to the TV with an HDMI2.0 cable and i now have video but no audio out of the TV speakers, even with the Optical Audio cable connected.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Run optical from the Tivo to the Denon. The optical on your TV is an output, not an input. If you really want sound from the TV speakers instead of your receiver, check the LG manual and make sure the TV speakers are enabled. Probably something like Home - Settings - More - Sound - Sound Out - Internal TV Speaker.


----------



## Mark814 (Jan 18, 2018)

mdavej said:


> Run optical from the Tivo to the Denon. The optical on your TV is an output, not an input. If you really want sound from the TV speakers instead of your receiver, check the LG manual and make sure the TV speakers are enabled. Probably something like Home - Settings - More - Sound - Sound Out - Internal TV Speaker.


If your receiver is newer than 7 or 8 years, then it has ARC (Audio Return Channel) and sends the audio from the TV back to the receiver through the HDMI cable. You usually have to plug the HDMI cable into HDMI2 on the TV. On the receiver you just have to turn on "Allow HDMI Return" or whatever your receiver specifically calls it? No need for optical anymore.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

HDMI is not an option in this case because of 4K. So HDMI can’t go to the Denon at all unless you get a splitter.


----------

